#ubuntu-zh 2010-11-22
<linvnew> ubuntulog2: hi
<linvnew> 有人吗
<mars__> 有啊
<linvnew> mars__: :-)你好
<linvnew> 一共5个人
<mars__> －.－  嗯，什么Ubuntu中国的人这么少呢
<linvnew> 减去一个机器人
<linvnew> 还有4个人
<mars__> ubuntu不是很火吗
<linvnew> mars__: 什么意思？很火？
<linvnew> locobot_1: 你好？会说话吗？
<mars__> －.－ 很火。。就是那个很抢手
<linvnew> ubuntulog2: 你好，能说一个字吗？
<mars__> 我靠，怎么没人呢
<linvnew> mars__: 用的人是比以前多了，但还是小众，不到5%
<linvnew> mars__: 你用的是ubuntu吗？
<linvnew> mars__: 那两个人不说话啊！怎么回事？
<linvnew> mars__: 你怎么也不说了？
<linvnew> mars__:  在马？
<linvnew> 你们都在干什么？！！
<linvnew> 为什么都不回答！！
<linvnew> 这是聊天室啊！
<mars__> 你还是去ubuntu-cn吧，那里人多
<linvnew> mars__: 你怎么不去
<mars__> 我在那
<linvnew> mars__: 你在这里干吗？
<mars__> 我靠，不过那里没人说话
<mars__>  我刚才在＃ubuntu说中文被禁言了 0.0
<linvnew> 那里我也去过，但是我的等级低，所以说不上话
<linvnew> #ubuntu必须說英语吗？
<mars__> 是得，那里管理员警告我了
<mars__> mars__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<linvnew> 呵呵……
<mars__>  mars__, meng: /join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese. This channel is English only.
<linvnew> 对了，我是一个新手，今年才开始用ubuntu，
<linvnew> 我用的10.04，你呢？
<mars__> 我用的是10.10
<linvnew> 感觉怎么样？
<mars__> 就那样吧。。
<mars__> 换个MAC主题，还不错
<linvnew> 我的显卡是mx440的老显卡，10.10装不上驱动，就算了
<mars__> 呵呵，你是做什么工作的
<mars__> 是IT么
<linvnew> 不是，纯粹是喜欢玩电脑，业余爱好者，你呢？
<linvnew> 我用的主题是elementary，个人感觉非常不错
<linvnew> 图标用faenza的，
<linvnew> 你的主题是全套的mac吗？
<mars__> 是的
<mars__> Macbuntu
<mars__> 我是搞网络安全的，用linux已经很多年了
<linvnew> :-)，我以前也装过，还行
<mars__> 之前主要做Redhat
<linvnew> 啊！拜一下先，
<linvnew> linux听说是灰常安全的啊
<mars__> 不一定，主要看应用玩着怎么样
<linvnew> 我自从装了后一直是在裸奔，会不会有什么问题啊！
<linvnew> 你上ubuntu中文论坛吗？
<mars__> 上得很少
<linvnew> 哦，我在上面学了不少东西，认识了很多像你这样的专业人士和高手
<mars__> Redhat是工作必须，ubuntu是生活必须，所以上redhat比较多
<linvnew> 你不用windows？
<linvnew> 能和你交个朋友吗？我现在很需要你们的指点^_^
<mars__> 也用，，，我电脑装了三个系统
<mars__> 可以啊
<linvnew> 我的联系方法是linvnew@gmail.com，邮件、gtalk都行，
<linvnew> 认识你是我今天最高兴的事情
<linvnew> 你现在在上班吗？
<mars__> houshao55@gmail.com ..
<mars__> 武汉，你呢，
<mars__> 看错了，我正在上班
<linvnew> 我在汉中，是陕西的一个小城市
<linvnew> 搞IT工资很不错吧！
<linvnew> 我在gtalk上加你了
<linvnew> netpro: 你好，这里基本没有人说话，你为什么来这里呢？
<netpro> 到处逛逛。。
<linvnew> 见到你说话，我很高兴
<linvnew> 这里很清净
<netpro> 确实很清净的说。。
<linvnew> 在你来之前只有mars会说话
<linvnew> 现在他也不说了
<netpro> -  -
<mars__>  netpro 已经加入此频道 (~netpro@58.48.140.250)。您已经加入了频道 #ubuntu-zh (~mars@58.48.140.250)
<linvnew> netpro: 你用ubuntu吗？
<mars__> 0.0
<linvnew> mars__: 什么意思？
<linvnew> mars__: 刚才进来一个netpro，会说话的，呵呵
<mars__> 58.48.140.250
<linvnew> mars__: 你的IP？
<netpro> - -
<linvnew> 你怎么也不说了，难道这个聊天室有静默效果？
<netpro> 话说我不用ubuntu..
<linvnew> netpro: 那你用的什么呢？
<netpro> fedora
<linvnew> 呵呵，mars用的是redhat
<linvnew> 我用的是ubuntu10.04
<netpro> 话说linux版本比他上面跑的软件还多。。
<linvnew> 今年才从windows转过来，后悔为什么没有早些用
<linvnew> 是啊是啊
<mars__> 啊，用Fedora
<mars__> 用CenOS算了
<linvnew> 前段时间我装过arch，发现自己等级太低，还是先老老实实用ubuntu吧
<linvnew> 我发现#ubuntu的好处了
<linvnew> 可以学英文
<netpro> arch？很少见的说。。
<linvnew> 自己配置的地方太多，我现在的水平搞不定
<linvnew> mars走了
<linvnew> 你用了很久了吧！
<linvnew> 现在这里又只有两个人说话了
<netpro> 服务器用的比较多。。。桌面版最近XP
<netpro> 挂了才用的。。
<linvnew> 我是个小白^_^
<linvnew> 你是搞IT的吧
<netpro> 额。。
<linvnew> 多多指教啊
<linvnew> 你上ubuntu的中文论坛吗？
<netpro> 不上。。
<linvnew> 嗯嗯……我就是在哪里学习起步的
<linvnew> 哪你平时在哪里提高呢？
<netpro> 56cto 和 51cto上找视频看    有问题就google  什么论坛都去过 只要能解决问题  但很少发贴。。
<netpro> 话说换了个马甲来了
<linvnew> ^_^，又来了一个
<linvnew> 这是谁的马甲？
<netpro>  --> vicious 已经加入此频道 (~mars@58.48.140.250)。
<linvnew> 啊！你怎么看到的，真厉害
<vicious> 0.0
<linvnew> 我怎么看不到啊？
<linvnew> vicious: 你好
<vicious> 好个啥啊！已经好过了
<netpro> - -
<linvnew> vicious: 你能不能给一个相对确定的昵称，我…该怎么称呼呢？
<vicious> 以后就这个了，邪恶
<linvnew> 记住了
<linvnew> netpro: 你呢？你的昵称经常换吗？
<linvnew> netpro: - -
<linvnew> vicious: 你用的什么软件上聊天室的？
<netpro> 不。。
<vicious> konversation
<linvnew> netpro: 你是怎么看见别人IP的，可以教教我吗？
<linvnew> vicious: 哇！听都没有听过，ubuntu有吗？
<netpro> whois
<linvnew> whois netpro
<linvnew> netpro: 请问你用的什么软件？
<netpro> 跟他一样。。
<linvnew> 我想试试看
<netpro> 前面要加/
<linvnew> 天啊！ exiv2 gdebi-kde install-package kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-data
<linvnew>   kdelibs-bin kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data kdepimlibs-data kdepimlibs5 kdesudo
<linvnew>   kpackagekit kubuntu-debug-installer libakonadiprivate1 libattica0
<linvnew>   libboost-program-options1.40.0 libclucene0ldbl libdbusmenu-qt2 libexiv2-6
<linvnew>   libindicate-qt0 libiodbc2 libmysqlclient16 libpackagekit-glib2-12
<linvnew>   libpackagekit-qt-12 libplasma3 libpolkit-qt-1-0 libqca2 libqt4-help
<linvnew>   libqt4-qt3support libqt4-scripttools libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libsoprano4
<linvnew>   libssh-4 libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 libxcb-shape0 libxcb-xv0 libxine1
<linvnew>   libxine1-bin libxine1-console libxine1-misc-plugins libxine1-x mysql-common
<linvnew>   oxygen-icon-theme packagekit packagekit-backend-apt phonon
<linvnew>   phonon-backend-xine plasma-scriptengine-javascript polkit-kde-1 python-kde4
<linvnew>   python-packagekit python-qt4 python-sip shared-desktop-ontologies
<linvnew>   software-properties-kde soprano-daemon ttf-dejavu ttf-dejavu-extra
<linvnew>   update-manager-kde virtuoso-nepomuk
<linvnew> 建议安装的软件包：
<linvnew>   djvulibre-bin hspell akonadi-server libqca2-plugin-cyrus-sasl
<linvnew>   libqca2-plugin-gnupg libqca2-plugin-ossl libqca2-plugin-pkcs11 libqt4-dev
<linvnew>   gxine xine-ui libxine1-doc libxine-doc libxine1-ffmpeg
<linvnew>   phonon-backend-gstreamer phonon-backend-vlc phonon-backend-mplayer
<linvnew>   kcm-phonon-xine python-qt4-dbg
<linvnew> 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<linvnew>   exiv2 gdebi-kde install-package kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-data
<linvnew>   kdelibs-bin kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data kdepimlibs-data kdepimlibs5 kdesudo
<linvnew>   konversation kpackagekit kubuntu-debug-installer libakonadiprivate1
<linvnew>   libattica0 libboost-program-options1.40.0 libclucene0ldbl libdbusmenu-qt2
<linvnew>   libexiv2-6 libindicate-qt0 libiodbc2 libmysqlclient16 libpackagekit-glib2-12
<linvnew>   libpackagekit-qt-12 libplasma3 libpolkit-qt-1-0 libqca2 libqt4-help
<linvnew>   libqt4-qt3support libqt4-scripttools libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libsoprano4
<linvnew>   libssh-4 libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 libxcb-shape0 libxcb-xv0 libxine1
<linvnew>   libxine1-bin libxine1-console libxine1-misc-plugins libxine1-x mysql-common
<linvnew>   oxygen-icon-theme packagekit packagekit-backend-apt phonon
<linvnew>   phonon-backend-xine plasma-scriptengine-javascript polkit-kde-1 python-kde4
<linvnew>   python-packagekit python-qt4 python-sip shared-desktop-ontologies
<linvnew>   software-properties-kde soprano-daemon ttf-dejavu ttf-dejavu-extra
<linvnew>   update-manager-kde virtuoso-nepomuk
<linvnew> 这真的只是一个聊天室的软件吗？
<linvnew> 太恐怖了
<linvnew> 我现在用的是empathy
<linvnew> 这个whois好像不行
<vicious> "/whois 用户史"
<vicious> "/whois 用户名"
<linvnew> 我换别的软件试试，你们用的软件需要的东西怎么那么多
<netpro> fedora自带的。。
<linvnew> 我有个irssi可是还不熟，貌似功能也挺多的，我换过去试试
<linvnew> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，我看见了
<linvnew> 你们俩我都看见了
<linvnew> 咦，你们俩是一样的啊！
<linvnew> 你们认不认识呢？
<netpro> 话说在一个办公室。。
<linvnew> 呵呵，真好
<linvnew> 同事啊
<netpro> 呵呵。。
<linvnew> 你是做什么的呢？
<netpro> IT
<netpro> 民工。。
<linvnew> 具体IT那个方面呢
<linvnew> 别这么说，这可是个技术要求非常高的行业
<linvnew> 我想做都做不了
<netpro> 话说打着高科技的幌子 干着民工的活。。
<netpro> 主要网络安全方面。。
<linvnew> 什么行业刚开始的时候都不容易，干上几年慢慢入行了就好了
<netpro> 话说你是做做什么的？
<linvnew> 我在家开个小商店，没事喜欢折腾一下电脑，
<linvnew> 纯属业余爱好者
<netpro> 一般非专业人士很少会用到linux的更别说IRC了。。
<linvnew> 我喜欢电脑，非常羡慕你们这些专业人士
<linvnew> 我今年才刚刚用上ubuntu的，以前一直是windows，现在除了打游戏，一般不进windows
<linvnew> qq也不用了
<linvnew> 我是在ubuntu中文论坛上起步的，那里对我这样的新手很包容
<linvnew> qq据说是非常的不安全，你们平时怎么用？
<linvnew> 毕竟很多朋友都在那上面啊
<netpro> 什么都用。。。邮箱为主   个人的话主要也是QQ 吧。。  不过一般是webqq
<linvnew> 我以后也用webqq，有时候语言偏激一下下，别被请去喝茶=_=!
<netpro> - -
<linvnew> 很想和你们这样的专业人士和高手交朋友，多学些知识，可以吗？
<netpro> 实际上我也是菜鸟一个。。
<linvnew> 没必要这么谦虚啊，能在这行工作本身已经很说明问题了^_^
<netpro> 事实linux和我们的工作没有太大的联系     和你一样只是出于个人爱好罢了。。
<linvnew> 那有机会多交流交流
<linvnew> 我的gmail、gtalk、twitter、facebook都是linvnew，如果以后见面了希望你能提示一下
<linvnew> 我的忘性不是一般的好，:-)
<netpro> 恩。。  不错嘛  twitter  facebook都有玩   翻墙技术肯定不赖。。
<linvnew> netpro: 一般常用的就gmail和gtalk，偶尔翻一下，
<linvnew> 我对政治、色情这些东西倒不敏感，但是一些没有什么意识形态的纯技术网站也被墙了，所以不得不学翻墙
<netpro> 呵呵。。不多说了。。。还的赶一份报告。。。以后有时间再聊。。
<linvnew> 好，再见
<linvnew> locobot_1: 你是机器人吗？
<linvnew> ubuntulog2: 你也是机器人吗？
<linvnew> ChanServ: 你还是机器人吗？
<linvnew> 算你们狠！
#ubuntu-zh 2012-11-25
<MBX> $BM-?M!)(B
